# stump grinder business



## dave bradley (Sep 13, 2006)

I am about to retire from the Army after 20 years and am thinking of stump grinding to occupy my time. Any advice on this and if so, what kind of grinder and pricing????? I am in Atlanta and sure there is a wealth of guys here already but it would seem as though the business is here looking at all the different guys cutting down trees. Any advice, good or bad is welcome. Thanks for your time. Dave


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 13, 2006)

As a 1 man business I don't think it can be beat. You get to work outside, when you want, for very good money, for who you want, get to play with cool machines etc etc.....

There's tons of threads relating to this to keep you busy reading. If you can network into a group of landscapers/tree services and prove reliable and consistent along with advertising to homeowners I think it could be a great business grinding stumps only.

I remember reading an article 1 time that I was just thinking of today about a guy who goes to his estimates with the grinder in tow and will do them on the spot if the people say ok. That's a great way to save a huge amount of time and overhead if you can do it. Personally it's not practical for me running my biz but would be for a 1-2 man co.

It will be a slow start but with a reatirement it doesn't sound like you'll need immediate income. You'll have plenty of time to network and advertise.

At the minimum start with a 25Hp self propelled and hydraulic sweep grinder like a Rayco 1625 or simlar Vermeer about $12-14k I think right now. If you can find a low hour RG50 it might be worth a look as you'll save a ton of time grinding big stumps but you'll need to be doing some volume to make it worth it IMO.


----------



## begleytree (Sep 13, 2006)

IMO, there's a lot easier things to do with your time than grind out stumps.
That, and it seems that eveyone and their 3 cousins own one too. I've see bidding wars (while i removed the tree) that took 30" stumps down to $20 each.
Add in the rental yards allowing homeowners and less equipped tree services get stumps too, I can't see how a guy spends $20-30 thousand on a grinder that sits idle 27 days a month. 
Here, about 90% of all stumps are contracted by the company removing the tree, and the rest either are too cheap, or rent the grinder themselves.

But, it all boils down to location.
-Ralph


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 13, 2006)

Seems it would be more lucrative to learn how to fix stump grinders, and pass the time that way. Maybe have a mobile unit to fix on the spot.


----------



## Baz (Sep 13, 2006)

*Stumps*

My brother in New Jersey was put on a 6 month waiting list to even have a guy come to look at 2 small stumps! I guess it is location, location, etc. Good luck to you.


----------



## Munkee feet (Sep 14, 2006)

*stump grinding*

I would suggest to sell the whole job..and sub contract work you don't want to do...I love working for myself..and its about enjoying your journey 
Tom


----------



## Sand Dollar (Sep 21, 2006)

*Retire*

Dave,
I just retired from the Army and started stump grinding. The guys make good points. You must remember that there are others you must beat out that are more established. You must know how to price, finally, you must prospect all the tree company's, lawn care, and door to door. Takes money and time to get started. Double what you think it costs to get started.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 23, 2006)

With all the time and energy and focus, I would expand or ditch. They may want you to chase those roots you missed.What about all that clean-up. How much do teeth cost. Doesn't sound like you want to retire.
Jeff Lovstrom


----------



## squisher (Sep 23, 2006)

Well he is looking for something to fill his time. :hmm3grin2orange: 

You are going to know your market better than me but if you think you can make some bucks and you want to do it then I say go for it. Get the best grinder that you can comfortably afford. For myself I'm not willing to go into debt for equipment but that's a personal choice. I just can't see paying interest on top of all of the other expenses that go along with it.


----------



## newb (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd like to start by saying thanks for your service to our country!! In my opinion, a stump grinder is a cash cow. Here in south eastern Wisconsin I have several guys that all they do is grind stumps, the reason I use several is because they are to busy to use just one. It seems they are always 2 weeks out. They both got in on the ground level, a small Vermeer, and a small Carlton. Its not easy but it will keep you active and happy. Go for it.


----------

